# gut shot hog



## gahoghntr (Feb 26, 2008)

took a man hunting last friday the 16th he shot htis hog about 6 20pm we could not find him blood trail ran out after about 50 yards not another drop this saturday the 23rd i found him on the edge of the swamp about 200 yards away totally opposite the way the blood was going. buzzard bait. this hog was about 225-250lbs guessing because i have seen this hog a couple of times before. and close to 3 inch cutters what a waste pic not very good i took it with my phone.


----------



## Woody52 (Feb 26, 2008)

How far was he from where the blood trail ran out?


----------



## gahoghntr (Feb 26, 2008)

200 yards the opposite direction no telling how long he lived after the gut shot


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Feb 26, 2008)

Too bad so many hunters go hunting without being able to shoot


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 26, 2008)

we catch alot of hogs that have been shot like that, and have survived. some people shoot them in the guts on purpose so they will run off there fields to die.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 26, 2008)

in your preserve?He was a nice one.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 26, 2008)

mann thats a shame all that sausage went too waste....pitty


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 26, 2008)

That Was A Purty Hog.


----------



## Jesse James (Feb 27, 2008)

Call me next time , I`m close & can bring a tracking dog or two to help.


----------



## gahoghntr (Feb 27, 2008)

Jesse James said:


> Call me next time , I`m close & can bring a tracking dog or two to help.



thanks jesse but it does not do any good to try and track one hog in the preserve with so many hogs.


----------



## Jesse James (Feb 28, 2008)

My dog is going to track the blood, not the hog. I can bring some hog dogs if ya need, haha


----------



## gahoghntr (Feb 28, 2008)

we might need some we lost our 2 best in the last two weeks to age


----------



## caught (Feb 28, 2008)

gahoghntr said:


> we might need some we lost our 2 best in the last two weeks to age



I WILL LOAN YOU MY TWO BEST BUT IM COMIN WITH THEM


----------



## Jesse James (Feb 29, 2008)

gahoghntr said:


> we might need some we lost our 2 best in the last two weeks to age




I know , real sorry to hear about that.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Mar 1, 2008)

I will let you use my mother inlaw. She's a real good hog dog.


----------

